# ISO: ciabatta bread



## texasgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

Does anyone have a TNT recipe for ciabatta bread?
I haven't made bread in a while but, I would love to try this. I had some at my sisters that was store bought and would like to try it fresh


----------



## licia (Oct 8, 2005)

That is a really good idea.  I love ciabatta, but I enjoy all the artisan breads.  I would like to take classes for breadmaking.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2005)

Texas, I usually buy mine and I'm lucky enough to get it while it's still warm...But I think I have a recipe for it in a new cookbook..If you like I'll look it up for you..

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 9, 2005)

When you have time, that would be great Kadema.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2005)

Texas,

will do this tomorrow or this evening. if I get home early enough...Sorry for the delay...
kadesma


----------

